# Gravely show in PA Aug 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The National Pike Show features this year, Gravely equipment and products in addition to steam powered equipment and antiques, plus tractor pulls and a flea market. Here is a link:

http://www.nationalpike.com/


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I fixed the incorrect link on this, sorry about that. It looks like a good show for you Gravely owners/fans out there.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone going this year? And if you do, can you let me know how it was?


----------

